# Should I use 2x8 or 2x10 for deck construction?



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

From your pictures (don't know the exact scale or dimensions) -
between the beam on the left, and how far the cantilever past that beam is -
the length of the cantilevered joists is too long.
It looks like 3 feet or longer.
If you're talking about using 2 X 8's or 2 X 10's for your beams - 2 X 10's.
Others will add some input.

rossfingal


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

rossfingal said:


> the length of the cantilevered joists is too long.


Pretty sure that’s where the house goes.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

With 2x10 joists 16 OC the max span is 13'7" so if you put the beam at 13' you would have 3' over cantilever. it works according to the the residential deck guide.
With that said, I'd go 2x8 as you have illustrated with a beam in the middle. It will be stiffer.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Oops! Thanks!

RF


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I agree with Clutch. They'll be too much bounce with 2x10's and only one set of supports.
Ron


----------



## danreg99 (May 11, 2010)

Thanks guys! I guess I will just have a little more digging to do


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Really?....I do 13', 2x10 spans all the time and have never had a complaint that the floor was too "bouncy". As I see it he only needs support to carry the landing at the top of the stairs. 

Enlighten me.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Rent a power auger for the digging. You won't care how many you need to dig. Best $40 I spent when I built my deck.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

...after sleeping on it, I feel I should clarify my earlier reponse.

While 2x10's spanned 13' are within allowable tolerances there is no question that they'll have more bounce than 2x8's with half the span.
Considering the top of the stairs need to be supported, it does make sense to run that support all the way accross to halve the span.

Next time I need to think a lttle more before I blow out a response.:yes:


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Dan, this may help you; http://www.lancova.com/deckinfo.pdf

'09 update; http://www.awc.org/Publications/DCA/DCA6/Deckarticle.pdf

At least change the beams drawn. Too fuzzy to see the rest, or too old....

Gary


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

12penny;630368
Next time I need to think a lttle more before I blow out a response.:yes:[/quote said:


> Oh man, does that mean we all have to do that now? :whistling2:
> Maybe I should retink _this_ post then?
> Ron


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

lol..:laughing:


----------

